
How to talk to conspiracy theorists – and still be kind - accidentalborg
https://www.technologyreview.com/2020/07/15/1004950/how-to-talk-to-conspiracy-theorists-and-still-be-kind
======
Descartes1
This rather condescending article seems to define "conspiracy theory" as
something that is always by definition untrue, rather than something that may
ultimately be true but is "officially" considered untrue at the current time.

It is of course a simple matter to disapprove the notion that all conspiracy
theories have been false. Many prove to be true.

I remember well when the notion that LIBOR looked manipulated was ridiculed as
a conspiracy theory. Years later it was front page news.

Are most conspiracy theories false? Probably.

But the notion that "talking to conspiracy theorists" starts with a
presumption of superiority of one's own assumptions is to be fundamentally
unscientific -- and is often merely an appeal to authority.

Take the death of Jeffrey Epstein: I place myself squarely on the side of the
conspiracy theorists. How would you "talk to me"?

~~~
kaffeeringe
That is why they should call them "conspiracy myths". Of course there are
actual conspiracies. But most real conspiracies are actually pretty simple and
don't involve thousands of people around the word shutting up.

I think the article gives some pretty good tips eveb form normal discussions
about things we disagree about. So if you think, Jeffrey Epsteins death is a
conspiracy, it's something else than believing, G5-towers all arou d the world
are spreading Corona. Epstein obviously was part of a consiracy - that is way
he was in jail. Harvey Weinstein was part of a consiracy. People knew whta
they were doing and they helped them keep doing what they were doing.

That is hiw I would start. And if I wanted to convince you of a different view
on Epsteins case, I'd ask you something.

------
sigmaprimus
A long time ago I was observing court cases for a school project.

In one of the cases the prosecution was interviewing one of the arresting
officers.

The officer stated "While survailing the subject we noticed he became
increasingly paranoid that he was being watched, most likely from his heavy
cocain use"

The judge had to correct him that because of the fact he was being watched by
the officer, it was not parinoia.

All the points in this article are good, I just wish they didn't get so
specific about particular theories and then just dismiss them as debunked over
and over. Just because you say they have been debunked in the article doesn't
make it so or convince anyone who believes in the theory. I find the media, on
both left and right tend to do this far too often, far better to lay out the
facts and or logic for the argument you're trying to make.

~~~
kaffeeringe
This article was not meant to convince believers in conspiracy myths. It's
mean for people who discuss with them - they don't have to be convinced.

------
kaffeeringe
In my experience this actually works. Very good tips!

